#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  backup mk auth não restaura

## telworld

Boa tarde Pessoal!

estou com um problemas de Backup no Mk-Auth.
não consigo restaurar, da como restaurado mas não aparece nenhum cliente.
tem com alguém me ajudar.

Obrigado

----------


## avatar52

Vou pegar minha bola de cristal e já volto.

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Boa tarde Pessoal!
> 
> estou com um problemas de Backup no Mk-Auth.
> não consigo restaurar, da como restaurado mas não aparece nenhum cliente.
> tem com alguém me ajudar.
> 
> Obrigado


Precisamos de mais informações!
Onde foi gerado este arquivo que quer restaurar? Qual a versão do MKAUTH?

----------


## telworld

> Precisamos de mais informações!
> Onde foi gerado este arquivo que quer restaurar? Qual a versão do MKAUTH?


Bom dia!
O arquivo foi gerado manualmente e transferido para o pc a versão é 18.01

----------


## telworld

> Vou pegar minha bola de cristal e já volto.


Estou precisando mesmo, pois ver o futuro é muito bom

----------

